# Need Advice On Consoles



## kiddarkness (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

       I had posted in the PC configurations forums about a month back regarding the purchase of an 80k pc, but I have hit a snag and looking towards a console right now. 
First off, Ps3 12 gb or xbox 360 4gb ? flipkart has them priced around 15500 and 16500 respectively.

* I dont plan on using my consoles to watch movies, only play games, nothing else.
*  I have an excellent wifi connection here ( albeit a little unstable ) , and love playing games online, especially fifa and Modern warfare, does the console support wifi? its not open and I would have to input a password to get it going. Also, I feel the multiplayer scene is better on consoles than on pc, especially for fifa, is this true?
* Graphics - I had a good pc in 2005  in which I could play games at a decent graphics level, now I own a vaio E series laptop without a dedicated card, I only play Fifa on it and the graphics are set to low in everything -> My question, will the console have better graphics than what i currently have ? ( intel hd 3000 i believe in E series laptop)
Also, will the gameplay be smoother? here it stutters a lot. 

* Games - I want to play watchdogs,Gta 5,Fifa 14 and Battelfield 4, this will keep me satisfied for quiet some time  , how would these games look and more importantly, will they have SMOOTH GAMEPLAY? I have never seen a game on full graphics except on youtube and it blows me away everytime I see it. I know the prices are steep, But I can afford one game a month till I have these 4 and then wait it out till something else exciting comes out.  

* TV/monitor/Laptop Screen - As I sad above, a little cash strapped now, Im interested in purchasing a monitor dell s2240L (22in - 9k) or BenQ GW2450HM (24in - 12k), will I be able to play with the console on these monitors? 
Also, one point to note, as per your suggestions, I could get the console at the end of this month, but will have to wait for a month to buy the monitor, till then, will I be able to use my laptop screen to play the console?

* Old/used games - Are they available for purchase? if so , from where?

* I currently own an xbox 360 controller which I use to play fifa on my laptop, just so you know.


* If I download a game online, Like I downloaded FIFA from Origin, I will need space on my console, In those scenarios, keeping in mind that the consoles have only 4/12gb, will it be possible to expand the storage-> if so  how much would such a storage device cost?

* One more, I like playing FPS on a keyboard and mouse combination, any chance I can set that up on a console??


- I know there are a lot of questions and i dont know if they are too noobish or not, but please do try to look through it and help me out. I live in Chennai right now and I am not against buying locally, if any game + device combo is available locally, I would gladly look towards that.  Thanks again..

-kid

*//Mod Edit. Do not mention your phone number on public forum. It's better for you not for us.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 14, 2013)

kiddarkness said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I had posted in the PC configurations forums about a month back regarding the purchase of an 80k pc, but I have hit a snag and looking towards a console right now.
> First off, Ps3 12 gb or xbox 360 4gb ? flipkart has them priced around 15500 and 16500 respectively.
> ...



In that case 12GB PS3 would be enough. But remember, both PS3 and XBox keeps releasing updates almost now and then and you need to download them in order to day. Updating is must in both AFAIK. So you require space there. Also for PS, there's a thing named PS+ which is a subscription based thing, and you get games for free. So if you are tempted in that you need space too.



> *  I have an excellent wifi connection here ( albeit a little unstable ) , and love playing games online, especially fifa and Modern warfare, does the console support wifi? its not open and I would have to input a password to get it going. Also, I feel the multiplayer scene is better on consoles than on pc, especially for fifa, is this true?



No issues, you'll get onscreen keyboard to type or can attach USB Keyboard. Yeah multiplayer is better in consoles (Though I never tried it yet, but peoples says so ) 



> * Graphics - I had a good pc in 2005  in which I could play games at a decent graphics level, now I own a vaio E series laptop without a dedicated card, I only play Fifa on it and the graphics are set to low in everything -> My question, will the console have better graphics than what i currently have ? ( intel hd 3000 i believe in E series laptop)
> Also, will the gameplay be smoother? here it stutters a lot.



Yeah graphics will be much better and regarding gameplay, I don't think games ever hang at consoles, because they are optimized like that way.



> * Games - I want to play watchdogs,Gta 5,Fifa 14 and Battelfield 4, this will keep me satisfied for quiet some time  , how would these games look and more importantly, will they have SMOOTH GAMEPLAY? I have never seen a game on full graphics except on youtube and it blows me away everytime I see it. I know the prices are steep, But I can afford one game a month till I have these 4 and then wait it out till something else exciting comes out.



If you buy PS3 then play Uncharted Series, God of War Series, Killzone Series, The Last of Us, Resistance etc. These are one of the best PS3 exclusives ever released.



> * TV/monitor/Laptop Screen - As I sad above, a little cash strapped now, Im interested in purchasing a monitor dell s2240L (22in - 9k) or BenQ GW2450HM (24in - 12k), will I be able to play with the console on these monitors?
> Also, one point to note, as per your suggestions, I could get the console at the end of this month, but will have to wait for a month to buy the monitor, till then, will I be able to use my laptop screen to play the console?



I won't suggest connecting to Laptop, as the experience will not be good. Don't compromise on screen size and don't think anything less than 21". Peoples attach these consoles to TV 

Anyway as long as the monitor have the ports that are supported by PS3 & Xbox you'll be fine.

But I'd highly recommend, if you can get TV get it otherwise if you are getting monitor then make sure it has HDMI. (Nowadays almost all the monitors have HDMI. I also couldn't afford big TV, instead I use my Monitor)



> * Old/used games - Are they available for purchase? if so , from where?



Look at IVG Forum. It's the market for 2nd Hand Buying and Selling of Consoles and Games.



> * I currently own an xbox 360 controller which I use to play fifa on my laptop, just so you know.
> 
> * If I download a game online, Like I downloaded FIFA from Origin, I will need space on my console, In those scenarios, keeping in mind that the consoles have only 4/12gb, will it be possible to expand the storage-> if so  how much would such a storage device cost?



Yes you need space for that and you need to download them on console itself AFAIK. (Others please correct me if I'm wrong). The 12GB PS3 doesn't comes with the HDD bracket so you need to get them externally. If you get the 500GB or the older 160GB / 250GB / 320GB ones you can replace the HDD easily. So only for 12GB PS3 you need to invest some more for the bracket one time.

One more thing here, PS3 supports any Laptop HDD, so you can buy one from market and fix it. But in Xbox you need to get proprietary HDD which costs a bomb.



> * One more, I like playing FPS on a keyboard and mouse combination, any chance I can set that up on a console??



Never tried it..!! Actually I thought it, but then before asking the question forum members suggested to start with UC and I got comfortable with the controllers. Now I like don't face any problem playing KZ with a controller..!!

Anyway, I think we can attach KB + Mouse, let's confirm it from others 



> - I know there are a lot of questions and i dont know if they are too noobish or not, but please do try to look through it and help me out. I live in Chennai right now and I am not against buying locally, if any game + device combo is available locally, I would gladly look towards that.  Thanks again..



Yes look at stores, you can get Combos easily I guess. I won't suggest buying Consoles online. As in case if any small problem you may face a big problem while claimimg warranty.



> -kid
> 
> *//Mod Edit. Do not mention your phone number on public forum. It's better for you not for us.*



One more thing..!! Don't mention your phone number here in public forum, it may prove bad for you..!!


----------



## kiddarkness (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your suggestion mate, I was googling till now about all this and decided that the ps3 is the way to go.. 
*sniff * sniff , my xbox controller will become wasted... 
also, I see the play status plus accounts are rather nice... giving most wanted 2012 for free, and its rather cheap provided we get these kinds of games   going for a 500 gb ps3 since I will need the extra space if I use ps+, someone tell me if I can copy my movies from an external HD to the ps3 hd and watch them, could be an added bonus... now all I need is to know wether to get it off flipkart or buy locally ( if anyone from chennai knows a place, let me know)  and a good compatible monitor !!...  


if anyone can link me to a video that u guys have playing a game on 1080p monitor, that would be great.. ofcourse I youtubed it before posting here, but didnt see any decent videos.. 

ps: i knw putting the phone number is asking for trouble, but I'm just tooo desperate to get a gaming device before fifa 14 comes out...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 14, 2013)

You are welcome..!! I'm glad that it helped.

Yes PS+ is nice..!! Nice that you are getting 500GB one..!!

Can't say about Movies, never tried it..!! Wait till someone else experienced replies.

I'd say buy it locally. In case of consoles most people buy it locally, there are many warranty issues when bought online. Also try to find Bundles, there are lots of bundles, Last of Us bundle is the best


----------

